# Got Genesis Children's Choir but Kontakt can't make it work



## Ando300 (Aug 30, 2022)

Helloooo

I got Genesis Children's Choir VST but its UI is missing all of its design and is also very messy. I googled and found many threads of people asking about the same problem in multiple forums, but nothing of what they were suggested could be applied to this one VST.

I can't even make it appear as a banner where the Shreddage 3 banner is. I have to always put import it there manually.

It looks like this



I know I must be doing something wrong in the installation, but I have no idea what my mistake is. I found nothing specific about installation in the manual.

If anybody can help me fix this I will highly appreciate it ú__ù


----------



## AMBi (Aug 30, 2022)

Do you have it installed through Native Access?
Kontakt Player libraries will often open all glitched like that or open up in "demo mode" when not registered in the libraries tab first.


----------



## Ando300 (Aug 30, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Do you have it installed through Native Access?
> Kontakt Player libraries will often open all glitched like that or open up in "demo mode" when not registered in the libraries tab first.


uuu this is awkward. I don't think I know how to do that. I have Native Access opened here, but I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to do with it. Would you mind giving me some advice on it? if it's not too much to ask.


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 30, 2022)

Ando300 said:


> Helloooo
> 
> I got Genesis Children's Choir VST but its UI is missing all of its design and is also very messy. I googled and found many threads of people asking about the same problem in multiple forums, but nothing of what they were suggested could be applied to this one VST.
> 
> ...




Sorry to have to ask, but did you purchase a legal copy of the library? There is a lot of piracy online, and sometimes it could behave weirdly (like incomplete GUI, and "messy"), and sometimes even inject intruding files in your machine. Be careful. Always buy from an official retailer.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't see how you could install a library that requires Native Access, WITHOUT doing it through Native Access. It should be a really basic process. Log into your Native-Instrument account and you should get all you need from there.

Hope this helps, good luck,

Andre


----------



## AMBi (Aug 30, 2022)

Ando300 said:


> uuu this is awkward. I don't think I know how to do that. I have Native Access opened here, but I'm not exactly sure what I'm supposed to do with it. Would you mind giving me some advice on it? if it's not too much to ask.


When you buy a Kontakt Player library you will receive a 25-digit serial code in your purchase confirmation email. (In this case, from Audiobro)

In the top left on Native Access you'll see "+ Add a Serial" and you'll input the serial in the space given to register it.

Once registered in Native Access you'll see it in your "Not Installed" tab

There will be an "Install" prompt underneath it or a "Locate" prompt depending on the library, but since you already have the files, you should be able to just Locate it in and select the folder that contains the library.

After all that it should be completely installed so just refresh Kontakt and you should see it in your Libraries Tab, and you'll be able to use the library.
Hope that helps!


----------



## kevinh (Aug 30, 2022)

If one downloads using audiobro download manager but you don’t register with NA and open the NKI it looks like that. 

Follow what Ambi said.

Or checkout these instructions:









Audiobro Download Center - Audiobro


The Audiobro Download Center is an application that installs and maintains your Audiobro libraries. It is simple to use and optimized for speed.



www.audiobro.com


----------



## creativeforge (Aug 30, 2022)

kevinh said:


> If one downloads using audiobro download manager but you don’t register with NA and open the NKI it looks like that.
> 
> Follow what Ambi said.
> 
> ...


Ah, so AudioBro also has their own downloader. I wasn't aware of it. Good to know!

Downloading and installing are two separate processes, using different tools. 
▼








Audiobro Download Center - Audiobro


The Audiobro Download Center is an application that installs and maintains your Audiobro libraries. It is simple to use and optimized for speed.



www.audiobro.com


----------

